# tangled carolina rigs



## cloring (Mar 1, 2016)

When fishing structure using carolina rig (usually 4-5' of leader), the leader often ends-up tangled around the main line, and obiviously is not effective at catching fish. Anyone else have this problem and/or solution?


----------



## peter215 (Jun 23, 2013)

That means you're letting your weights sit on the bottom and roll around in the current. try two cranks off the bottom to get the weight up. But if you're fishing big live bait, then that happens occasionally.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Are you using braid main lie. I had that problem and started using a leader before the leader and it fixed it. Don't know why but I gained abrasion resistance on my braid without the lead sliding up and down it.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Also try to control the fall so it doesn't wrap around the main line.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

floorman1 said:


> Also try to control the fall so it doesn't wrap around the main line.


Yep. Years ago, I had same problem. I stopped using them for quite some time. But then EVERY other boat I went on was using them. Must be something to it. Right? haha So I tried them again. 

I found that if I just let it fall straight, full speed all the way to the bottom, I ended up with two problems... Leader twisted around main line and slight birdsnest in reel (occasionally). Control the fall for your weight and the problem will all but go away. Sometimes you get hit on the way down too!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

floorman1 said:


> Also try to control the fall so it doesn't wrap around the main line.


Bingo


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Had same problem when we started fishing outside of the pass. Figured out that when anchored, if you cast downcurrent, as the rig is headed to the bottom, the bait end has less of a chance to wind around main line while you're controlling the fall. Drifting, cast in the direction you came from. 

Of course, if your bait is crazy spinning, all bets are off.


----------



## cloring (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks, that make sense. Usually happens to my wife as I'm driving the boat and attempting to stay over structure, I may be encouraging her to hurry up and get her bait down before we drift off. We'll try the slow decent as I slowly approach structure next time to see if that solves the problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

cloring said:


> Thanks, that make sense. Usually happens to my wife as I'm driving the boat and attempting to stay over structure, I may be encouraging her to hurry up and get her bait down before we drift off. We'll try the slow decent as I slowly approach structure next time to see if that solves the problem.:thumbsup:


And put bait in water earlier during approach.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I use heavier weight than needed and will position Rod tip as far downcurrent as possible and move rod tip upcurrent as soon as I controlled release the bait. The line from rod tip to weight, and from the weight to the bait are in the shape of a "Check Mark" as it drops towards the bottom letting the current keep them separated.
I noticed if the weight is not heavy enough, the bait will act like a parachute and slow down the bait's decent and let the lead weight travel away from the swivel letting the bait and leader spiral like crazy and wrap around it'self and whatever else it can..If you try to slow it down, you can sometimes feel the bump when the weight drops back to the swivel. I think the heavy weight stops it...

But then, I might be overthinking it......


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> I use heavier weight than needed and will position Rod tip as far downcurrent as possible and move rod tip upcurrent as soon as I controlled release the bait. The line from rod tip to weight, and from the weight to the bait are in the shape of a "Check Mark" as it drops towards the bottom letting the current keep them separated.
> I noticed if the weight is not heavy enough, the bait will act like a parachute and slow down the bait's decent and let the lead weight travel away from the swivel letting the bait and leader spiral like crazy and wrap around it'self and whatever else it can..If you try to slow it down, you can sometimes feel the bump when the weight drops back to the swivel. I think the heavy weight stops it...
> 
> But then, I might be overthinking it......


Way!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Why are you using 4-5' leaders on a double rig? What are you trying to catch? If your in less than 200' and your using more than a 5oz the current must be ripping. Use skinnier strips if your using baitfish or squid. The bigger/more times you hook the bait the more you get that "parachute affect". Lighten up and narrow. Bottom fishing doesn't mean you have to be on the bottom. Depends on species of coarse. But you wouldn't believe how high up in the column I've caught Gags on a speed jig.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

floorman1 said:


> Also try to control the fall so it doesn't wrap around the main line.


this +1
works every time

jack


----------

